

Angel Dave McClure discusses Angelgate, Y Combinator & investment thesis - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeWmAYhb8Dw&feature=sub

======
jonathanjaeger
So you posted this topic 37 minutes ago, yet I searched for this video on
YouTube less than 37 minutes ago and couldn't find it. Damn YouTube search lag
made me wait..

------
travisfischer
This was a great episode as usual. Always insightful/helpful material on
TWiST.

